# Bahrain Cost of living



## TheYogi (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello. I have been offerd a job in Bahrain in Corporate Banking. Can someone who has lived there enlighten me on an indicative cost of living (viz. housing for a family of three - preferably in Juffair or Al Seef, primary school fee, utilities, car loan emi etc.) 
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## securenet (Aug 6, 2010)

TheYogi said:


> Hello. I have been offerd a job in Bahrain in Corporate Banking. Can someone who has lived there enlighten me on an indicative cost of living (viz. housing for a family of three - preferably in Juffair or Al Seef, primary school fee, utilities, car loan emi etc.)
> Thanks in anticipation.



Hi... In Juffair and Seef area most of them are fully furnished apartments, which costs around an average of 500 BD -600 BD range for a decent 2 bedroom apartment.I am not sure about the primary school fees and for car loan there is flexible EMI you can get, depends on the car you choose and the number of years you are willing to pay it off. 

All the best.


----------



## TheYogi (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks Securenet


----------

